# Move over Dutch, theres a new bean in town



## smoke freak (Jul 13, 2008)

Jarod's "Brutal Baked Beans"
( dont need no sweet with my meat! )

6 strips of bacon cut into 1" pieces
1/2 large onion minced 
1 jalapeno pepper diced (not seeded)
1/2 cup mushrooms diced (I used portabellas)
1/4 cup roasted red bell peppers chopped (the kind in the jar work fine)
1/4 cup sun dried tomatoes chopped (also from a jar)
1 - 28 ounce can Bushes Baked Beans
1 Tbs dry mustard
salt and pepper to taste

Fry bacon over medium high heat till crisp. Do not remove bacon. Add minced onions and continue to cook till onions are nearly transparent stirring constantly. Lower heat to medium low and add mushrooms and jalapeno. Saute for two minutes and remove from heat.

Add this mixture and all remaining ingrediants to a large bowl and mix well.
Transfer to aluminum baking pan.

Place in 220-250 degree smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours or untill beans reach 160 degrees. These savory (not too sweet) beans can take a lot of smoke. I used pecan.

Sorry Dutch. We just had to tone down the sweet a bit. The many levels of savory in these beans will go with any smoked meat. Ya gotta try em!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds good. it's now in my recipe book, thanks for sharing


----------



## richtee (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm with ya on the sweet- err...lack of. I'll eat pineapple...for pineapple's sake. Especially soaked in Stoli  heh!  But in my food...no how!

Nice looking recipe- but knowing me I'd triple the mustard  ;{)


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Good looking recipe...thanks for sharing!


----------



## rtom (Jul 13, 2008)

sound good I am going to have to give it a try 
thanks for the recipe


----------



## walking dude (Jul 13, 2008)

tip said summin about bringing dutch's bean to the gathering. I think we will make these to take along also.........great recipe........with POINTS! !


----------



## bassman (Jul 13, 2008)

I like the beans almost as much as the main course.  I'll be trying these!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## abelman (Jul 13, 2008)

Will try this one for sure, I'm a pepperhead so the heat is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for the info!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 13, 2008)

Hehehe, way too hot for me, thats  twice the heat with half the beans, which equals 4 times the heat as  dutch's. My family would not eat that. I think it would be great for the folks who LOVE pepper heat.

I also noticed no  ketchup or brown sugar!

I think you named these  correctly!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have to be kind to my   LOL insides these days!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice I dont care too much for sweet beans, nor does the familia for that matter,  I will try these too.  thanks for sharing

by the way THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 13, 2008)

true enuff fb


----------



## flash (Jul 13, 2008)

We've gotten use to the pineapple, but no way in H is there going be Bell peppers in my beans.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 13, 2008)

I have made dutch's beans a bunch of times and most people that don't usually care for baked beans always want the recipe. But myself have grown tired of the pineapple and the sweetness. There is a brand of bean called randalls that come in a large jar with a recipe using apple and cinnamon, which I like ( not as sweet ) But I will copy this recipe down and put in my folder. Thanks. I will make them next time around.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 13, 2008)

capt.  just cut down on the japs......de seed and de rib.......just like everyone has fined tuned dutch's recipe to THEIR liking.......no reason you can't..........add brown sugar and ketchup, to your liking


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 13, 2008)

Capt. You may have noticed the mention of LESS SWEET. Thus no additional sugar. All the tomato flavor it needed came from the sun dried toms. Thus no catsup. Slightly sweet from the can-o-beans was just right and the heat was not what you would expect. Wifey was also afraid of too much kick but was pleasantly surprised.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife and I came up with the idea and my son named it brutal. Thats why it carries his name.


----------



## kookie (Jul 13, 2008)

sound damn good...............added it to my recipes...................Thanks for sharing..................


----------



## capt dan (Jul 13, 2008)

OK, don't take my comments personally! . Since the batch size is just 1 can, I'll give it a try one of these days. I have a ton of requests for dutch's beans, and I like pineapple, so its gonna be hard to beat them for me, But I will try just about anything one time.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it sounds like a great bean recipi-I also think The Other beans pretty sweet-and have played with them-this 1 sounds like a try for me & I sure I will play also.won't let negative hold ME back.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  Like Dutch's without the pineapple here so I am thinking I would like these too. (the heat I like, family not so much)


----------



## cman95 (Jul 14, 2008)

You can never have too many bean recipes. Good job.


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm with cman95. Can't have too many different styles of beans. I have and use at least a half a dozen different ones, that I use for different occasions. This will for sure get trialled, and added. Thanks.


----------



## monicotti (Jul 15, 2008)

I made a double batch of Dutches beans for the 4th of july at my daughters house, I only used half the brown sugar though. She called a few days later to tell me everybody that she spoke to the days following was raving about them. I thought thy wer great too. My daughter didnt get any because they were gone before she got a chance to get some. Ill give this a try next time.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll put that in my collection as well....worth some points too!!


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 16, 2008)

Let me say to any one who is still lookin at this thread. I dont really like baked beans. I tried Dutches beans only cause every one said how great they are. I loved em and I didnt. Too sweet . But that got the creative juices flowin and this is where we ended up. 

This is the FIRST time that I have ever gone back for seconds on baked beans. Thats all I got to say.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP!

My wife keeps askin if anyone tried our beans? I said I dunno...if they did they diddnt tell me about it.

6 weeks later, anyone??


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 30, 2008)

freak, ill try em when I have all those ingredients hangin around,plus I need some pictures so My stomach can be led to take control of my shopping list.
Last time I made dutchs, i added NO extra sugar. Just molasses and ketchup. the spicy and the sweet were so much better balanced and it made the bites of pineapple so much sweeter. Its only since im smokin them that Id even consider eating a baked bean which are normally not my thing cause of all that sweetness. And if I put anything less than 4 jalapenos in there id still have no use for them.


----------

